
Sweden's Success Is Kryptonite - andrewfromx
https://jordanschachtel.substack.com/p/swedens-success-is-kryptonite-for
======
haltingproblem
In the comments on the post, "Sam" makes very compelling arguments. Sweden's
success is anything but.

Sweden's death rate is 5x its neighbors. Every nation is making tradeoff. So
did Sweden. Is it a benchmark for everyone else?

I dunno.

~~~
jjgreen
It's five times its neighbours _now_ , but most countries which had a lockdown
are now seeing the numbers rising, Sweden isn't. My guess is that at the end
of this, most counties (with equivalent healthcare systems) will have similar
rates, but Sweden will still have a functioning economy.

